# 05 sentra dash kits



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Do they make carbon fiber dash kits for the 05 sentra spec v se-r? That and just a quick question....do the 02-03 motor mount inserts fit the 05? there energy suspension.

Thanks


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ive heard of those kits, just dont let the sun beat them down too much or it will cause fading after time. The MMi's do work, its just fun installing it with 2 jacks and all 4 jackstands.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm going to be honest with you, i had a dash kit for about 2 days, and i ripped it off. the "dash kit" is basically stickers that don't even cover the whole piece, IMO it looked REALLY bad


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, ok well then scratch the dash kits. Looks like i gotta look up on how to safely install these mounts. I know where they go and what to take off, i just dont want to do something stupid.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

if you plan on any dash piece upgrade, check out your local auto upholstery section in the yellow pages, might find one that can mold your factory pieces and custom paint match it to your car color or whatever color you like...it is expensive if its a lot of pieces. Personally, i would leave your interior stock, Im trying to upgrade my gxe interior to a Spec.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i just painted a few pieces in mine a silver color. i like it, but i do agree on the spec interior, very nice


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Only reason i would like to get a dash kit is cuz the passenger side, door panels are getting scratched up (where the lock and unlock switches are). 

Also I wussed out with puttin my MMI's in, would of taken me all day...Looks like im gonna have to drop the mid pipe.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

compprat said:


> Only reason i would like to get a dash kit is cuz the passenger side, door panels are getting scratched up (where the lock and unlock switches are).
> 
> Also I wussed out with puttin my MMI's in, would of taken me all day...Looks like im gonna have to drop the mid pipe.


You really shouldn't have to drop the midpipe at all.


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Well theres 2 big bolts that hold the cross member in place 2 on the front, and 2 in the rear. Theres 2 bolts to take the exhaust hanger off near the rear, and to unbolt the rear motor mount the mid pipe is in the way. Unless im doing something wrong i dunno, maybee i just dont have the right tools.


----------

